# tirar la bomba



## both

¡Hola a todos! 
Hoy, una duda que se refiere a la vida diaria... 
¿Lo correcto es Tirar la bomba o Jalar la bomba? ¿Son expresiones coloquiales o no? ¿Se las podría usar en un discurso más formal, es decir no entre amigos íntimos, sino entre unos conocidos? ¿Existe otro modo? Supongo que ¨Jalar la cadena¨ se refiere a los inodoros más viejos, ¿no?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

¿Tirar la bomba se refiere a la cisterna del WC?
Irá por zonas, por aquí decimos *tirar de la cadena* (aunque la cisterna no sea de cadena).


----------



## Jonno

También decimos "dar la bomba".


----------



## both

Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

También se dice: "Tirar el agua".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> También decimos "dar la bomba".


¿En serio? Nunca lo había oído, ni tampoco "tirar la bomba".
Coincido con Adelaida: será por zonas (unas más belicosas que otras ).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Uy, tampoco yo lo había oído, pero a mí eso de tirar la bomba me suena más escatológico que otra cosa... (hablando de váteres, claro).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Esto ya se ha debatido por aquí, lo sé.
Y, una vez más, depende para dónde.
_Bomba_, totalmente desconocido en México... bueno, con ese significado.
Decimos _Jalarle al ex/scusado. _
Sí, sí, aunque veo ciertas risitas burlonas por ahí...


----------



## both

Será por zonas, claro, ya que lo he encontrado en un relato de Mario Vargas Llosa, luego será peruano o algo. De todas formas, gracias por los equivalentes en castellano porque eso es lo que me interesa.


----------



## utrerana

Yo coincido con Adelaida: tirar de la cadena, aunque normalmente en mi zona decimos "tirar de la cisterna".
Un saludo.


----------



## both

Al menos nosotros griegos no nos reímos de nada en cuanto a este asunto porque por aquí hay expresiones mucho más ... divertidas...  
¡Gracias Juan Jacob!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

both said:


> ...por aquí hay expresiones mucho más ... divertidas...


 
Tradúcenos un par para seguir sonriendo...


----------



## both

A ver... nosotros nos referimos al baño como los apartamentos privados (como si fueran apartamentos ... reales). Usamos también una palabra que más bien significa ¨gabinete¨ y, por supuesto, muchas muchísimas palabrotas que van proibidas en este hilo... Por otra parte, en cuanto a la cisterna, creo que somos normales!!!


----------



## Jonno

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿En serio? Nunca lo había oído, ni tampoco "tirar la bomba".
> Coincido con Adelaida: será por zonas (unas más belicosas que otras ).



En serio 

Será por zonas (o familias ), y por aquí decimos darle a la bomba además de tirar de la cadena (aunque cadenas quedan ya pocas). Supongo que la expresión vendrá de darle al botón/pulsador de la bomba de agua.

Evidentemente bomba es "máquina o artefacto para elevar el agua u otro líquido y darle impulso en una dirección determinada" y no tiene nada que ver con las explosivas


----------



## both

En resumen, es correcto usar más o menos todas esas expresiones, ¿no? 
Gracias a ti también, Jonno. Muy útiles las explicaciones que has dado.


----------



## jorgema

both said:


> Será por zonas, claro, ya que lo he encontrado en un relato de Mario Vargas Llosa, luego será peruano o algo. De todas formas, gracias por los equivalentes en castellano porque eso es lo que me interesa.



Pues no sé de dónde se lo habrá sacado mi paisano, porque no recuerdo nada parecido en ese caso, nada con bomba quiero decir. 'Echar agua' o 'jalar la cadena' (aunque no haya cadena que jalar') son las que me suenan más familiares en el Perú.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> Será por zonas (o familias ), y por aquí decimos darle a la bomba además de tirar de la cadena (aunque cadenas quedan ya pocas). Supongo que la expresión vendrá de darle al botón/pulsador de la bomba de agua.


Por curiosidad, ¿decís _tirar la bomba_ -título del hilo-, _tirar de la bomba_ o _darle a la bomba_? Para mí suenan distintas.


----------



## mirx

Soltar la bomba en México es revelar una noticia escandolosa o polémica. Lo de Vargas Llosa parece ser un giro del norte de España, creo que por ahí (¿vive?) vivió un tiempo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, tirar/echar una bomba es esto:

QUÉ BONITO RELOJ TIENES
HA DE SER DE MARCA CARA
POR ESO DICEN TUS AMIGAS
QUE A TI NUNCA SE TE PARA



Para muchas más:

http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...8&rlz=1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421&q=bombas+yucatecas


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se dice _tirar de la cadena_. No me parece que haya otra expresión para esto. Desde luego, el verbo _jalar_ como sinónimo de tirar de algo no se usa aquí. Por eso es que _tirar la bomba_ se entendería aquí como arrojar o lanzar un explosivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿decís _tirar la bomba_ -título del hilo-, _tirar de la bomba_ o _darle a la bomba_? Para mí suenan distintas.



"Dar la bomba" o "darle a la bomba", indistintamente. "Tirar" sólo con cadena.


----------



## Namarne

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ...por aquí decimos *tirar de la cadena* (aunque la cisterna no sea de cadena).





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Coincido con Adelaida: será por zonas...


Por aquí igual. O más bien _tirar la cadena_, sin el "de" (¿será por vagancia?). (Lo de la bomba, primera vez que lo oigo). 

Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> "Dar la bomba" o "darle a la bomba", indistintamente. "Tirar" sólo con cadena.


Jeje, lo de "dar la bomba" me suena a "dar el coñazo". 
Entonces no decís "tirar la bomba", sino "darle a la bomba (de agua)" que no me suena tan raro.



Namarne said:


> O más bien _tirar la cadena_, sin el "de" (¿será por vagancia?).


Seguro .


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Entonces no decís "tirar la bomba", sino "darle a la bomba (de agua)" que no me suena tan raro.


No, raro no, sólo un poco diferente.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> No, raro no, sólo un poco diferente.


_Bue_, agua al fin .


----------



## Cebolleta

mirx said:


> Soltar la bomba en México es revelar una noticia escandolosa o polémica. Lo de Vargas Llosa parece ser un giro del norte de España, creo que por ahí (¿vive?) vivió un tiempo.



Como nativo del norte de España yo no he oído antes lo de la bomba, ni siquiera en tierras de Jonno. (Lo que no quiere decir que no se use por allí, claro está). "Tirar de la cadena" es lo normal. A lo sumo, "vaciar la cisterna," pero en contadas ocasiones.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> Será por zonas (o familias )





Cebolleta said:


> Como nativo del norte de España yo no he oído antes lo de la bomba, ni siquiera en tierras de Jonno. (Lo que no quiere decir que no se use por allí, claro está).


Lo siento, Jonno: solo te queda descubrir ante nosotros los orígenes de tu familia. Somos todo oídos...


----------



## Jonno

No hay nada que descubrir: llevamos generaciones viviendo aquí


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> No hay nada que descubrir: llevamos generaciones viviendo aquí


Vaya hombre, ¡le quitas toda la emoción! Pensé que ibas a decir que tenías una abuela indiana o un antepasado que hizo las Américas, pero veo que no. Tal vez tus antepasados tenían un _peazo_ bomba en el baño, o nunca les funcionaba, y de ahí...


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, tampoco es una expresión tan extraña  Y mucho menos aquí donde vivo 

Basta hacer una búsqueda por Internet para comprobar que hay muchos casos. Concretamente, en los foros del Instituto Cervantes dicen que: "en el norte de España entre Burgos, La Rioja, Navarra y Álava, a tirar de la cadena se le llama tirar de la bomba".
"Darle a la bomba" sólo sería una variación, puesto que ya no se tira de ella sino que se le da/pulsa un botón.

http://cvc.cervantes.es/foros/leer_asunto1.asp?vCodigo=28563


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> Bueno, tampoco es una expresión tan extraña  Y mucho menos aquí donde vivo


Ok, ok, estaba sacando a relucir mis casi inexistentes raíces andaluzas...  (digo por las exageraciones).
Es que la afirmación de *Cebolleta* me ha despistado: solo eso. Ya te creo sin entrar a esa página que dices.


----------



## Cebolleta

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Es que la afirmación de *Cebolleta* me ha despistado: solo eso. Ya te creo sin entrar a esa página que dices.




En Navarra lo normal es "tirar de la cadena", que es lo mismo que yo he oído en Vizcaya (a donde voy mucho y donde tengo familia). No dudo que se use lo de la bomba; sólo puedo dar fe de mi experiencia.


----------



## mirx

Cebolleta said:


> Como nativo del norte de España yo no he oído antes lo de la bomba, ni siquiera en tierras de Jonno. (Lo que no quiere decir que no se use por allí, claro está). "Tirar de la cadena" es lo normal. A lo sumo, "vaciar la cisterna," pero en contadas ocasiones.





Jonno said:


> Concretamente, en los foros del Instituto Cervantes dicen que: "en el norte de España entre Burgos, La Rioja, Navarra y Álava, a tirar de la cadena se le llama tirar de la bomba".


Veo que no estaba tan errado.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

mirx said:


> Veo que no estaba tan errado.


Jeje, esto se dice_ tirar(se) flores_ (que no bombas).


----------



## both

Pues, amigos hispanohablantes, de tantas explicaciones me he hecho un lío... 

Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos? Si no me he equivocado después de  leer todas las opiniones, creo que usar ¨tirar (de) la cadena¨resultará - digamos -eficaz, especialmente en caso de urgencia, ¿no es así?. 

Y por último, ¡si que tenéis un idioma de riqueza indiscutible!... y tal como se ve, no voy a aprenderlo satisfactorialmente jamás... 

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

both said:


> Y por último, ¡si que tenéis un idioma de riqueza indiscutible!... y tal como se ve, no voy a aprenderlo satisfactorialmente jamás...


 
Efectivamente... si dices tirar la cadena en México, nadie te va ni a medio entender y te van a mirar con suma extrañeza.


----------



## both

A ver... Jalarle al excusado en México, Echar agua en Peru, Tirar la cadena o Darle la bomba en España, ¿correcto?


----------



## Darojas

Soltar una bomba, como anotó un mexicano allá, arriba, es, en Colombia, dar una noticia muy importante o sorpresiva. Como estamos en guerra, tirar la bomba es muy peligroso y resolvimos soltar o vaciar el sanitario.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

both said:


> A ver... Jalarle al excusado en México, Echar agua en Peru, Tirar la cadena o Darle la bomba en España, ¿correcto?


 
¡Ya puedes empezar a viajar!

Aunque no creo que sea una frase que utilices muy a menudo...


----------



## both

¡Por fin!

¡Gracias una vez más!


----------



## Aviador

Pobre both, parce que te complicamos al vida. Déjame hacer un resumen.
De acuerdo a lo que han informado los colegas en este hilo, creo que estarás bien con *tirar de la cadena* si estás en España o Chile, *jalar la cadena* en Perú y  *jalarle al escusado* en México. Te puedes olvidar de las construcciones con _bomba_ y las otras, ya que son sólo de uso regional en España.

Saludos.


----------



## both

Pero, Aviador, ¡con este hilo he enriquecido mis conocimientos!

De todas formas, te estoy agradecida por el resumen.


----------

